

Perseid Meteor Shower is Peaking Now - Mustafabei
http://www.space.com/22332-perseid-meteor-shower-peaking-now.html

======
DarkStar851
One of the few reasons I'm glad I live out in the sticks. Absolutely beautiful
show tonight and I'm looking forward to tomorrow.

